#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 8

## Sakshi Dutta

*Hey FaaDoOs!!

This is the Eighth thread for master mind of the day...

**Are you     planning to become an MBA? Or wanna take the GRE route? Or are you tired     of studying and wanna jump into a job straight after your    engineering??

Whatever be your interest, one thing is for sure – you are going to come     across a lot of ‘aptitude’ questions along your way to realizing  your    dreams!
More details HERE*

*Match your wits  against one daily puzzler of a question! And who knows    if you are the  first one to crack it, you might just be the winner of a    Rs.100  mobile recharge!!

Here's the First Question for DAY 8 of Master mind of the day--*

*Q1.) Ram was born 30 years after his father was born. His sister, Avanti was born 25 years later after their mother was born. At present the average age of the family is 26.25 years. 
Avanti will get married in 4 years from now and will leave the family.

So, the average age of the family will be 107/3 years.
 What will be the age of Ram’s father?    

Q2.)  Amber has to weigh 6 different packets. He weighs them four at a time, weighing all possible combinations of 6 packets. The average weight of all the weighing combination is found to be 500 gms.
What is the combined weight of all the six packets?
*
*Correct Answer will win FREE Mobile Recharge worth Rs.100!!!

Entries will be accepted till 7PM, 6th Dec. 2011!* *

*





  Similar Threads: F! Contest: Master-Mind of the DAY F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 6 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 5 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 4 F! Contest - Master-Mind of the DAY: Day 2

----------


## Avirup Bhattacharyya

The age of his Ram's father is 45. Mother is 35. And of Ram is 15, and his sister is 10.

----------


## tabytabrez

ram's father will be of 49 years at the time of his daughter's marraige.

----------


## Avirup Bhattacharyya

Calculation : 

Let Ram's father age presently is X and that of Ram's mother is Y.
Age of Ram = X-30
Age of Ram's Sisters's = Y-25

So, By the problem : Avg of their ages is 26.25

So : 2x+2y-55/4=26.25

Solving : x+y=80

After 4 years, Ram's sister will leave.

So sum of the ages of Ram,his father and mother = x+(x-30)+y+(4*3)

By the problem : 2x-30+y+12=107
so, 2x-y=125

Solving the 2 eqns : 

x=45,y=35

---------- Post added at 07:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------

So,after age of Ram's father is 49 years.

----------


## ashwanisingh835

I think the age of  father cannot be determined.......

----------


## sharan0619

45 yrs....Age of Ram's father will be 45 years

----------


## akhil691

Questtion 1 : 45 years

----------


## pulkit chachara

45 years...is final answer

----------


## Sejal Bhansali

Ram's age is 45 at time of avanti's marriage and mothers age is 35

----------


## Anishalex05

Ram's father is 45. Mother is 35. And of Ram is 15, and his sister is 10
At his daughter's marriage Ram's father will be 49 year old.

----------


## rider

Let the age of the father at present=x
The age of the mother at present=y
Age of the son at present=x-30
Age of the daughter at present=y-25


Given the presen average of their ages=26.25
=> (x+y+(x-30)+(y-25))/4=26.25
=> 2x+2y-55=105
=> 2(x+y)=160
=> x+y=80


After 4 years daughter leaves the family, now the given average is 107/3
=>((x+4)+(y+4)+(x-30+4))/3=107/3
=> 2x+y-18=107
=> 2x+y=125


 Solving both equations we get present age of the father x=45
 So the age of father at the time of his daughters marriage=49

----------


## visphal

father's present age = 45.
at time of her daughter marriage = 49

----------


## Avirup Bhattacharyya

The Combined weight of all the 6 packets is 3000 gms.

4 packets can be chosen out of 6 in 4C6 ways, i.e. 15 ways.

Now since avg. for each combination is 500 gms, we can say that Combined weight of each combination = 2000 gms.(500*4)

Now, since there are 15 combinations, total weight = 2000*15 gms

Now,each combination has 4 packets, total 15 combinations..so total number of packets=60, with each of the packets repeated in multiple combinations. Since there are 6 packets, Each packet features in 10 combinations . It can also be found like this : Lets consider 6 packets. A,B,C,D,E,F. If we consider A to be present in each combination,the rest 3 packets to complete the set of 4 can be selected in 5C3 ways= 10 ways.

So we can say, 10(A+B+C+D+E+F)=2000*15
so, A+B+C+D+E+F = 2000*15/10 = 3000 gms.

----------


## tabytabrez

THE COMBINED WEIGHT OF 6 PACKETS IS 750gms.

----------


## Sakshi Dutta

Awww..... :(think): 

*No Winner for Master Mind of the Day- DAY 8
*
*Correct Answer*

A1.) Cannot be determined.......                                              
A2.) 750 gms

----------

